# First German video tutorial for 2x2x2



## Yes We Can! (Feb 28, 2009)

I have made a video tutorial in German, I think, it's the first one on YouTube...
If someone wants to post it on his website, he just has to ask 

Part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2oecaPEWq8

Part 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43EFnwBdH_A (if it down't work, wait 5 minutes, then try again)


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice, i thought of doing some tutorials during holidays 

Alex


----------



## Toori (Feb 28, 2009)

Good idea!
But it's kind of hard to understand and you should hold the camera in an other way.
It was a little but confusing. But I'm glad to see some german tutorials


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 1, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Very nice, i thought of doing some tutorials during holidays
> 
> Alex



Yes, please 
Es gibt so wenig deutsche Tutorials auf YouTube 
Wie wärs mit dem 5x5x5? 
or megaminx


----------

